# Glock 36 slide release?



## T-1000 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a quick question for anyone capable of answering. I have been looking for an extended slide release lever for my 36 and am not having great luck. I see them advertised for every model except the 36. Could anyone answer why they dont make one for the 36, or if they do some guidence to were I could pick one up? Thanks in advance.


----------

